# 36415 and Lab CPT Codes rebundling



## Anduiza05 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am on the payer side and I noticed that we deny 36415 with all lab codes stating that it is incidental to the lab work.  I know most payers do not pay but as a coder I want to know where in the coding guidelines it states that these procedures are incidental.  I checked the CCI edits and they are not bundled.


----------

